# MADRID – Nightsky’s trip to the exciting capital of Spain



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*In February 2011 I visited Madrid, the capital and largest city of Spain, for a week together with my girlfriend.
The weather was nice considering we arrived from Swedish winter, it was always sunny, never rained and about 15 degrees C most of the times.
I liked Madrid a lot since I think it has much to offer with many contrasts. It has diverse architecture styles from art beaux and jugend to modernism and futurism, it has hectic avenues and picturesque,relaxed pedestrian streets and the homeless people are sleeping next to 5 star hotels. The city center is vibrant 24 hours a day 7 days a week, but there are also relaxed, almost dead areas. In the city center you can find large scale palaces and some of the most beautiful, nice plazas with open-air restaurant, cozy stores and some of the most impressive buildings in Europe, but just a few blocks from the royal castle the magnificent city center ends and a suburban landscape of dull highrise blocks begin, surrounded by highways and shopping malls. But one thing you see everywhere is parks: both in the city center and the outskirts. Madrid has some of the most beautiful parks I ever visited, as well as some really grandiose plazas with a lot of traffic a la Paris. The most important parks are Parque Retiro, that lies on the East side of the city center and Parque del Este, that lies on the west side. The 3 most importants squares are Plaza de Espana, where our hotel was, Plaza Mayor and Puerta del Sol. The most famous streets are Gran Via and Calle Alcalá with their beautiful early 20th century highrise buildings and palaces filled with banks, hotels, offices and exclusive stores. In the outskirts you can find some of the tallest and most striking and skyscrapers in Europe.
Some of the most famous buildings in Madrid are Edificio Metrópolis, Palacio de Communicaciones, EdificioTelefónica, Edificio España, Torre Picasso, Torre Caja Madrid, Museo del Prado and Reina Sofia. The latter ones are 2 world famous art museums that we visited.
Madrid is partly very hilly and the mountains of Sierra de Guadarrama are visible from some spots.
Something you don’t see much of in Madrid is water; it is located in the inland and there are no canals or sea nearby. Río Manzanares flows through the city, but it is hidden below the city center and I never saw it. However, there are so many other good things about the city, so I didn’t really miss the water. Madrid feels like a comparatively safe city considering its size, it felt ok to go alone on the streets in the city center even in the night, but Gran Via felt a bit obscure during midnight.
I stayed with my girlfriend at the 4 star Mercure Hotel near Plaza de Espana, a very nice (but a bit worn) hotel. As she had to leave earlier, I spent the last 3 days alone and saved money by staying at a hostel, Cat’s Hostel near Calle Atocha. A very simple place (I shared room), but very cheap and located in a gorgeous moorish palace.
I also visited Toledo, a very beautiful historical city that will be presented in a separate part. *
Population: 3 256 000 (metro 5 843 000)
Tallest building: Torre Caja Madrid (250m, built 2008)
Language: Spanish
Founded: 9th century as al-Mudaina
State: Madrid
Area: 607 km² (metro 10 506 km²) 
Soon on http://www.worldtravelimages.net
____________________________________________________________
*Madrid-Barajas Airport
Barajas is Spain's largest and most busy airport, and the 4th largest in Europe. It has 4 huge terminal, the largest and most modern one is Terminal 4 that was designed by Richard Rogers. In 2010 almost 50 million passengers used Barajas. It is the international hub of the airline Iberia. The airport opened in 1927. Terminal 3, opened in 2006, is very futuristic with its sweaping elements, elements reminding of a science fiction and strong colours. It is the most unusual airport I have been to. 2 large accidents have been taking place at Barajas the latest years, a car bombing at the parking garage in 2006 and a fatal Spanair plane crash in 2008, killing 152 people.
A Monday evening in February 2011, me and my girflfriend landed with an Iberia plane in Madrid Barajas, arriving from Copenhagen. She had to leave earlier, so I departed alone an early morning one week later with Spanair.*
Terminal 4, arrivals:








Barajas Terminal 4, were we arrived, were designed by the famous architects Richard Rogers and Antonio Lamela (but for a long time I thought Calatrava was the architect). 
It opened in 2006.








Terminal 4 has glass walls that makes light slip in to create a stressful atmosphere. The structure has elements featuring a colour scheme including all the shades of the rainbow.
















The rainbow colour scheme changing from green to yellow.








Terminal 4 from the plane:

















The luggage hall:
































Waiting for the metro to the city center.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Plaza de España
Our hotel, Mercure, was located close to Plaza de España, the northernmost of Madrid's famous and historic large squares, and my favourite of them. It borders Parque del Oeste and is the west end of Gran Via. At Plaza de Espana you can find Madrid's 2 oldest skyscrapers (that are the tallest in the city center), trees, fountains, sculptures and a famous monument to Cervantes, the author of Don Quijote. As our hotel was close to Plaza de Espana, we visited and passed by the square a lot of times. In the evenings, especially Fridays, young people start to party and picnic on the square already in the early evening. Palacio Real is only a short walk from Plaza de España. Busy roads and a highway tunnel is next to the plaza, but it is still a relaxing place.*








Torre de Madrid, the Cervantes monument and Edificio España.








The monument to Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, the author of Don Quijote.
















Fuente del Nacimiento del Agua, the fountain right in front of Calle de Princesa, the northern extension of Gran Via. 








Torre de Madrid and Edificio España, 2 of Madrid's oldest but most prominent skyscrapers. Very few of Madrid's skyscrapers are in the city center. The 2 buildings were constructed by the project developer Metropolitana and the Otamendi brothers designed them. After their completion in the 1950s, the plaza became a popular 
meeting place.








Torre de Madrid. Built in 1957 and 142 m tall it is the tallest building in the city center. Tallest building in Madrid when completed. Still the tallest in the city center.








Cleaning the windows of this early modernist skyscraper!








Edificio España. A 117m tall hotel from 1925. It was completed in 1953. It was Madrid's tallest building until 1957 when it was surpassed by Torre de Madrid (see above).
Edificio España is designed in a Spanish Revival style with classical elements. The hotel is Crowne Plaza.








The statue of Cervantes. It was built in 1925, but was not completed until 1957.








Cervantes on his horse. Hordes of tourists want to be photographed there.
























Palacio Real seen from Plaza de Espana. More of that later.
































A church with an unusual architecture. Anyone knows the name?








2 old timer Seat, a very rare sight in Madrid, that is mostly trafficated by new cars. Note that both have punctures!








*And some of our hotel, Mercure at Plaza de Espana:*
























The view from the room.








Mercure Hotel Madrid Plaza de Espana is the full name of the 4 star hotel where me and my girlfriend stayed. It has nice interior and friendly staff, but is a bit worn. 
It has only 97 rooms, so it is not very big, but it has about 5 floors.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Gran Via

Gran Via is the most famous street in Madrid and passes from the west to the east end of the city center. It begins at Plaza de Espana, passes Plaza del Callao and ends where it meets Calle de Alcala, where the famous Metropolis building is, close to Plaza de Cibeles. Puerta del Sol and Plaza Mayor are just a couple of blocks south of Gran Via. A lot of hotels, exclusive stores, department stores and restaurants are located along the street. Some of the most impressive exteriors in Spain can be found here, as well as expensive stores, but it has some kind of worn charm with all the beggars and poor people along the streets, so be careful at night! But the architecture is fascinating, it is a true pleasure to study all the palace like highrises from the early 20th century with all the decorations. Gran Via resembles New York's Broadway, as well as London's Oxford Street, but has an identity of its own..*

History: In the middle of the 1800s, it was decided that a new thoroughfare had to be created to connect Calle de Alcalá with Plaza de España. Many old buildings were demolished, but construction of the new buildings didn't start in decades and the media cynically called it "Gran Via", the Great Road. In 1904 it was finally approved and construction could start some years later. The design of the new buildings were for the time very modern, many architectws were inspired by the Chicago school. The whole street was completed in 1929.

A WALK FROM THE EAST TO THE WEST END OF GRAN VIA:









Edificio Metropolis. The crossing Gran Via/Calle Alcalá is the most photographed place in Madrid. The Metropolis building, originally constructed for the insurance company Unión y el Fenix Espa, was built between 1907 and 1911. It was designed by Jules and Raymond Février in a French Beaux-Arts style. Today
Metrópolis Seguros, another insurance company has their headquarters here, hence the name.








The black dome of Metropolis. The original statue was replaced in 1975 by a statue of the winged Godess Victoria, because the original insurance company removed it when Metrópolis took over the building in 1972. The golden garlands shine in the sun.
















A bronze miniature of Gran Via just outside Metropolis.
















Instituto Cervantes by the architect Antonio Palacios.








Edificio Grassy is the corner building from 1907 in the middle, Edificio Telefonica is to the far right.
















Gran Via towards Edificio Telefónica, with Ed. Grassy to the left. 








Iglesia de San José.








Banco de España, The National Bank of Spain. Spain's golden reserves are preserved underneath Plaza de Cibeles (to the left). An art collection with famous paintings by Goya and other artists is also inside the building, but to be able to see it you must write a personal letter to the bank first.
































Edificio Telefónica was Madrid's first highrise and is today the HQ for Spain's largest phone company. It was drawn in 1929 by the American architect Lewis Weeks and was inspired by the Chicago school.








Ed. Telefónica played a key role during the civil war as an observation tower for the soldiers. Inside is a fine art exhibition including famous painters. Today the clock tower is famous.
































Calle de la Montera. This pedestrian street leads towards Puerta del Sol.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Plaza del Callao at Gran Via:*









Plaza del Callao with Torre Carrion. This square is the movie center of Madrid, home to 6 cinemas. Callao is a bit like Madrid's answer to New York's Times Square. It also has 2 large department stores.








Torre Carrión (middle), or Edificio Capitol, is the 14-storey art deco landmark of Plaza del Callao. It hosts the Capitol Cinema, a Benetton store and a lot more.








Edificio Allianz is the building with the domed pavilion.








Callao, looking towards H&M and Torre Carrion.








Inside H&M at Gran Via. A lot more upmarket then in Sweden, were it has its originas. This branch's interior looks like a palace.








Cines Callao, a large cinema in an outstanding buildng at Callao.
















FNAC, a French department store chain specializing in entertainment (records, book etc) occupies a 12-storey narrow highrise at Plaza del Callao. To the left is one of the largest branches of the department store chain El Corte Ingels.
From Callao, Puerta del Sol is only a few blocks away if you walk on Preciados (right).








Palacio de la Prensa, is the impressive cinema/residential building to the left.

*View from El Corte Inglés, Plaza del Callao:

These photos were taken from the café on the top floor of the department store El Corte Inglés branch at Plaza del Callao.*








Plaza del Callao with Torre Carrión (left) and Gran Via leading towards Torre de Madrid at Plaza de España. Mountains in the background.








Towards Palacio Real and the mountains of Sierra de Guadarrama.








Looking to the southwest: Almudena Cathedral (right), the national theater and some other churches.








Almudena Cathedral and the National Theater. Commie blocks in the distance.








Looking West towards Plaza de España with its landmark Torre de Madrid...








...and East towards Plaza del Callao.
























A statue throughing a building on the street?!








World famous musicals can be seen in the world metropolis Madrid.
























Plaza de España. The west end of Gran Via.

_To be continued, more will be posted soon…_


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice pics and reminds of many fond memories there in Madrid - and how time flies ...


----------



## batbird (Feb 16, 2011)

That is one brilliant ceiling design.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wonderful, Madrid is a fantastic city!


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

a brilliant ceiling design


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> *A church with an unusual architecture. Anyone knows the name?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Santa Teresa church, a medieval revival with a neobyzantine dome, built in 1923-1928.

Great pics! Ah, that's not the Sierra de Guadarrama, that's at south and the Sierra de Guadarrama is northwest.








*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for comments and corrections!

@buho: What is the name of that mountains, that is not Sierra de Guadarrama?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ups, I quoted the car instead of the church! :lol:

I think it's maybe the "cerro de los Ángeles", the geographic center of Spain.


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

No, in this photo appears Casa de Campo and the west of the region, and the peak on the right may be part of Sierra de Gredos.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Beautiful city.

So clean with beautiful architecture!!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice pics! Madrid is a cool place - and my favourite big city in Spain. :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks, Night. Awsome pictures. 

It seems you have gone to El Corte Inglés to see Gran Vía from the top.

Good done!!

Thanks for the explanations too.

Love the images of the airport too!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Madrid Nightsky


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

very nice street gran via, i love this old architecture maybe i'll see madrid too this year when I move to spain.hope you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Inside H&M at Gran Via. A lot more upmarket then in Sweden, were it has its originas. This branch's interior looks like a palace.
> [/i]


that's because it was a theater,then a cinema and now a H&M store 


about the montains those are clearly the first mountains of Gredos Mountain Range at the SW part of Madrid province


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

@buho: Nightsky was right, those mountains are Sierra de Guadarrama, (and the western part of it, Monte Abantos, El Escorial area) the ones you posted are Navacerrada. 

@NIghtksy, one slight correction, the parks you mention, Retiro and the other one, Parque del *O*este (what literally means Western park because it is placed in the west part of the city). 

Wonderful pictures, thread and comments  
Thanks a lot.


----------



## rodilla.bru (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience in Madrid. Even though i'm spanish, I have learn some small details about the city I didn't konw.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ that can't not be Abantos because it's WNW from Callao while in that photo he is clearly looking to the SW. the mountains at the left can be Alto del Mirlo (1764m)


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!

*Along Paseo del Prado

- Plaza de Cibeles, Plaza de Canovas del Castillo, Plaza Lealtad, Plaza Independencia, Puerta de Alcalá and Museo del Prado

The green boulevard Paseo del Prado borders the East part of Madrid's city center from Parque del Retiro, in a North-South direction. Along the avenue some of the most magnificent, and also most trafficated, plazas of Madrid are located. The most important of them is Plaza de Cibeles were the beautiful City Hall is. And Museo del Prado, one of the world's most famous art museums, is of course located along Museo del Prado, as well as the Botanical Garden. Paseo del Prado begins at Plaza del Emperador Carlos V, where Atocha, Madrid's largest station is, and ends at Plaza de Cibeles, where it changes name to Paseo de Recoletos, and then changes name again to Paseo de la Castellana, and continues to the skyscraper districts in the North. Despite it is very trafficated, Paseo del Prado is a nice place to stroll. 

Plaza de Cibeles*

Plaza de Cibeles is where both Gran Via and Calle Alcalá ends. It is also the North end of Paseo del Prado, so it is a really busy, but also very beautiful plaza, despite all the traffic. In the middle of the square there is an imposing sculpture with a fountain. The impressive City Hall, or Palacio de Communicationes is also here, just like Banco de Espana, the great national bank, Palacio Linares and Palacio de Buenavista. Edifico Metropolis is just a few blocks from, and is visible from, the plaza. The Alcalá Gate can also be seen.
_At one occasion there were a lot of emergency vehicles and police cars. I looked and saw they found the body of a dead person! Fortunately wrapped in some kind of golden material._








Palacio de Communicaciones, the current City Hall of Madrid. This impressive neo Gothic building draws attention like a magnet. Palacio de Communicaciones was built in 1909 and drawn by Antonio Palacios as the main post office of Madrid. It is also called Correos. Note Alcalá Gate to the left.








The interior is also very impressive, ufortunately we missed to go inside. It was a postal museum until 2007, when it became the City Hall, Ayuntamiento de Madrid.








The fountain of Cibeles is drawn by Ventura Rodríguez and is the most famous sculpture. It represents Cibeles, the roman godess of nature in a carriage driven by horses.
























Anyone knows the name of this building next to the city hall?








Palacio de Communicaciones (left) and another majestic building, along Calle de Montalbán.








The Metropolis Building and some other landmarks seen from Plaza Cibeles. To the left is Calle Alcalá and to the right is Gran Via.








Banco de Espana, Metropolis and Palacio de Buenavista are some of the famous buildings in this picture. Palacio de Buenavista (righ), is a palace built for the Alba family, but now occupied by the army. The Duches of Alba, rumoured to be one of Goya's lovers, lived here.








The gardens of the Palacio Buenavista.








Alcalá Gate seen from Plaza Cibeles.

* Plaza Independencia
Plaza Independencia is a heavy trafficated circlular plaza next to the main gate to Parque del Retiro, close to Plaza Cibeles. It is mostly famous for that the Alcalá Gate is situated in the middle, before all the traffic.*








Puerta de Alcalá, or Alcala Gate, is a gate on Plaza Independencia. This neoclassical gate, now a national monument, was designed by the Italian architect Sabatini and completed in 1778.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Plaza de Cánovas del Castillo

This square is very similar to Plaza Cibeles; a plaza with a sculpture fountain (Neptuno) surrounded by trafficated roads and magnificent buildings. 4 of Madrid's most exclusive hotels, Hotel Ritz, Hotel Palace, Hotel del Prado and Villa Real, are situated here. It is just next to the Prado Museum, Museo Thyssen Bornemisza and Plaza Lealtad. The buildings and sculptures at Cánovas del Castillo are illuminated after dark. *









Plaza de Cánovas del Castillo is sometimes called just Plaza Neptuno. Here you can see the Palace Hotel from 1913 and the Neptune fountain. Looking West.








Fuente de Neptuno, The Neptune fountain, is in the middle of the square. Looking to the East.








Hotel Ritz, Madrid's oldest luxury hotel.
























Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza, Madrid's 3rd largest art museum. Housed in Palacio de Villahermosa.








Congreso de los Diputados, a legislavitve government, has both an old classical (right) and a curvy modern part (left).
















Caixa Forum. A modern art museum famous for its rare architecture.








Iglesias de San Jerónimo el Real. This is were the current king, Juan Carlos, were coroned. The royal church is just next to Prado. It was originally built in the 16th 
century, but has been changed many times.

*Plaza de la Lealtad

Plaza Lealtad is a small square just next to Plaza Cánovas del Castillo, along Paseo del Prado. It is mostly famous for the 2nd of May monument and is also were Madrid's stock exchange and Hotel Ritz is. The plaza has palms greenery.*









Bolsa de Madrid, Madrid Stock Exchange, at Plaza Lealtad. This classicist building is the largest and most international of Spain's 4 stock exchanges. It was founded in 1831.








Mto. Dos De Mayo (Monument to the 2nd of May) honors the heroes that died in the revolt towards France in 1808. The remnants of the heroes are buried beneath the obelisque.
*Paseo de Recoletos:*








Here Paseo de Prado changes name to Paseo de Recoletos and goes North towards Plaza de Colón, seen in the distance.








Museo Thyssen-Bornemisza has art from the 1200s-1900s.








The Juan Valera monument.

*Museo del Prado









Prado is one of the world's most famous art museums and Madrid's most visited art museum. It is mostly famous for the royal collections and the many famous paintings by Goya, Velázquez and Rubens. Photographs are not allowed inside, so I don't have a single picture of the interior or any of the famous paintings. Really a shame and very disappointing!









The Velazquez statue in front of Museo del Prado. The earliest collections were added in the 16th -17th centuries.








The Goya statue next to Prado. Goya is somewhat of a national symbol of Spain, and many of his most famous paintings are located inside Prado.








Paseo del Prado opposite the museum.

Night photos from these places will be posted in the end.  

These pictures of Madrid will soon be added to my website, World Travel Images:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Madrid.html*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

This is the best thread of Madrid I've ever seen. Can't wait to see more! :cheers:


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Love your pictures! They are taking me back to my trip last year this time. It was a wonderful city, full of life and energy and totally unpretentious.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> The interior is also very impressive, ufortunately we missed to go inside. It was a postal museum until 2007, when it became the City Hall, Ayuntamiento de Madrid.



Night, for some weeks you couldn´t visit the town hall inside.

A real pity.

And also the new park in the river.

But that´s a reason to come back.kay:

Wonderful pictures, please keep them coming when you have time...:banana::banana:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

soooo... it looks a lot like buenos aires doesn't it?!

great pictures!


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

^^Or Buenos Aires looks like Madrid  :lol:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Anyone knows the name of this building next to the city hall?


That's the "Museo Naval", the Navy museum, an interesting and very unknown museum.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot! More photos and text will be added soon.

The Madrid section will be added to the other city photos at:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks NIght.

I love to see the vistion of the city of somebody from outside.

You´re very good at explanations too.

Please keep them coming.:cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic pictures of Madrid! And it´s always great when they come with legends and some history. Great work


----------



## hfocacci (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome! Exciting trip, congratulations! I love this city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Glad you liked it. Thanks!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

* Plaza de Castilla with Puerta de Europa

Plaza de Castilla is a modern square in Madrid's north outskirts. Puerta de Europa, or Torres Kio, are 2 iconic leaning twin towers, standing on each side of the plaza. They have a height of 114m and 26 floors. They were constructed from 1989 to 1996. The famous architects Philip Johnson and John Burgee designed them.

On the plaza you can also find Calatrava's brand new golden, moving, Obelisco de la Caja, erected in 2010, the José Calvo Sotelo marble monument from 1960 and Cuatro Torres, Madrid's 4 tallest skyscrapers can be see further away to the North. The road that goes right through the towers, towards Cuatro Torres, is the busy and long road Paseo de la Castellana.*

















The 114m tall Torres Kio and Calatrava's Caja Madrid Obelisk, erected to mark the 300th anniversary of Madrid.









Obelisco de Caja by Santiago Calatrava is sometimes changing shape, something it didn't do during our visit, unfortunately. It was erected as late as in late 2010, so it 
was really brand new when this picture was taken. It is 97 m high, originally planned to be 120m, but that was rejected because of underground tunnels.








Torres Kio (Puerta de Europa), the new Obelisco de Caja and the José Calvo Sotelo Monument.
















Paseo de la Castellano passing under Plaza de Castilla. You can see Torre Europa and other skyscrapers of the AZCA district to the right.
















A water tower (anyone know the name?). There are several kiosks and taxi stands around the square. The area around the plaza is a bit dull.








José Calvo Sotelo was a president that was murdered in 1936.
















There are snow on the mountains d, but about 20 degree and sunny in Madrid.








Hotel Castilla Plaza (in the middle) has an exterior that resembles Torres Kio. To the left: Cuatro Torres, the 4 tallest skyscrapers of Madrid.
































The lobby of one of the Kio Torres. We asked the lady in the reception if it was possible to get up and see some views, but it wasn't possible.








Kio Towers could be dubbed "The Leaning Towers of Madrid".








Chamartín is a train station close to Plaza de Castilla and Cuatro Torres. The metro of Chamartín is very futuristic.

Next: Cuatro Torres


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been to most of these places and still get speechless at Madrid's beauty.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Depósito elevado de Plaza Castilla - Plaza Castilla water tower. There is a park and exposition centre now in the old water tanks.

http://www.madrimasd.org/cienciayso...arios/Canal-IsabelII/plazaCastilla.asp?pest=4*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Madrid


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> *
> There are snow on the mountains d, but about 20 degree and sunny in Madrid.
> 
> 
> ...


*

I love the picture with the skyscrapers at the bottom.

With the Operación Chamartín therell be around 10more skyscrapers of 250-300 metres in some years.

The picture of the tube is very good too.

Thanks Night, very good job and information about the city.*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

@buho: Thanks for this info, I can now use it on my website.

@christos: Thanks!

@javicuenca: Thanks for your comments. Glad to hear that, cause I was afraid that the financial crisis would prevent more skyscrapers to be built in Spain for a while.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely fantabulous shots there! I desperately want to go back to Madrid again haha.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*AZCA Business Area
- Bernabéu Stadium, Hospital de Maudes and Paseo de Castellana

AZCA, sometimes called "Madrid's Manhattan", is a business district situated a couple of blocks North of the city center, along Paseo de Castellana, the road that continues through the Kio Towers and then passes the 4 towers of Cuatro Torres, just next to the huge Santiago Bernabéu Stadium. Since it was built in the 70s, the designs of the towers are a bit more traditional and boxy, and also lower, then Cuatro Torres.
But still it is the area with the largest number of skyscrapers concentrated and it looks beautiful in a special way. The area is dominated by the famous Torre Picasso, Madrid's tallest building before Cuatro Torres were built. The area was pretty empty during my visit, except for a few skateboarding youngsters, since I was there on a Sunday. The area has much greenery as a contrast to the concrete towers, especially on Plaza Picasso, the cubistic square that is the heart of the district. In the last part of this page you can read about Hospital de Maudes, a beautiful hidden architectural gem.
AZCA is the short form for the Spanish words meaning "Mixed Association for Compensation of the A Block of the Commercial Area of the Avenue of Paseo de la Castellana". The original conception dates back from 1946, but nothing happend for decades. In the 1970s, the construction finally begun.*

_ 2 large disasters have been taking place in the area: In February 2005 the 106m tall Windsor Tower was destroyed by a fire, but a replacing tower is under construction (you can read more about it further below). In 2002 a car bomb damaged Torre Europa and 16 persons._









AZCA district skyline.









Torre Picasso is the tallest, most beautiful and most famous skyscraper in the AZCA district. With a height of 157m it is currently the 5th tallest Madrid building, but it was the tallest when it was completed in 1989 and held the title as Spain's tallest building until it was overshadowed by Gran Hotel Bali in Benidorm in 2002, and in 2008 by the 4 skyscrapers forming Cuatro Towers further North.








Torre Picasso was designed by Minoru Yamasaki, who also designed the now destroyed WTC in New York. From beneath you can clearly see it resembles WTC.








Nueva Edifico Windsor, New Windsor Tower. This circular green glass skyscraper will replace the destroyed Windsor Tower, that was a more boxy tower with a golden glass exterior. It will be just 94 m tall, 10m lower then the original, and have 21 floors.
_In February 2005 the 106m tall the old Windsor Tower from 1979 was destroyed by a fire, one of the worst fires in Madrid. Because of the damage it had to 
be torn down. Fortunately noone died, since the building was closed, because of renovation works. It was initially thought that the cause of the fire was an electrical fault, but evidence from video tapes show that it could have been an arson._








A large brande of the department store El Corte Inglés is just next to the new Windsor Tower that is under construction (2011).








Torre Europa has 30 stories and is 121m tall. The round glass structure with external concrete columns was built between 1975 and 1985. On May 1, 2002 a car bomb with explosives was set off in front of the Torre Europa, injuring 16 people and damaging the exterior.








Torre Europa and Edificio Masters, seen from the North end of the district.








El Corte Inglés and the rust-colored Torre de Bilbao, or BBVA building (right). BBVA stands for Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria. It was built in 1980 and designed by the Spanish architect Francisco Javier Saenz de Oiza.








Manhattan looking view with Torre Picasso in the back.








Nuevos Ministerios. A large ministerial complex.








Torre Mahou. A postmodern 29-storey highrise from 1989. It stands 105m tall and has a curvy blue glass exterior.
































































Plaza de Picasso.








Plaza Picasso, the modern cubistic square named after Picasso, the father of cubism, is the heart of the AZCA district.
















































AZCA:s skyline from Plaza de Picasso.








Edificio Longview, a 13-storey postmodern office building just across Paseo de la Castellana from AZCA.
















The large metro hub Nuevos Ministerios is where I finally get off, after passing it several times to change trains. Torre de Bilbao pops up beneath.








Paseo de la Castellana towards Torres Kio and Cuatro Torres. Torre Europa to the left.








Paseo de la Castellana towards Torres Kio and Cuatro Torres.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Estadio Santiago Bernabéu, or Bernabéu Stadium. It was inaugurated in 1947 and is the home of one of the world's most famous football teams, Real Madrid. 
It has a capacity of 80 354 visitors, all seated. There are plans to reconstruct the stadium, a competition will be held with architects like IM Pei and Calatrava.








Real Madrid's logo on Santiago Bernabéu Stadium. The latest large events taking place on Bernabéu are UEFA Champions League Final in 2010 and the World Cup in 1982.








Plaza de Lima with Bernabéu Stadium and Torre de Lima.
* Hospital de Maudes and the blocks just North of AZCA:*
















Palacio de Congresos de Madrid, the Congress Hall of Madrid, decorated by Miró.. On the gable is Sala de Exposiciones de Joan Miro.








A futuristic pavilion. Anyone knows what it is?
















Avenida del General Perón is on the North side of AZCA.








The cherry trees blossoms already in February, a contrast to the grey concrete buildings.








Private balconies with palms, an unusual sight for a Swede.








Hospital de Maudes. A beautiful hidden gem on the south side of Calle de Raimundo Fernendes Villaverde, 3 blocks west of AZCA.








Hospital de Maudes from 1916 is rarely mentioned in the guide books, may be because it is a bit far from downtown. It is currently housing the ministry for public works, planning and infrastructre.








The official name is El Hospital de Jornaleros de San Francisco de Paula. The architect was Antionio Palacios.








Calle de Raimundo Fernendes Villaverde towards New Tower Windsor and Edifico Longview. To the right is Hospital de Maudes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos Nightsky :cheers:


----------



## KOTIKKEAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Nightsky*, great pics!!!! :applause::applause::applause:
I love Madrid!!! It's so beautiful city!!! Amazing Madrid!!!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great great pictures again Night.

Maybe you´ll know that the Hospital de jornaleros has the same architect as the town hall at Cibeles circus. 

This man has lots of interesting buildings in Madrid at Gran Via and Alcalá, for example.

That hospital was financed by a lady for the poor people, so it was a work of charity.

There´s one point to see the whole city at the terrace of Círculo de Bellas Artes, it´s a pity nobody told you.It costs only 2 euros.

The hotel at Santa Ana is open during the weekends from 5 o´clock.

Azca is quite empty on sunday, you´re right. During the week is the opossite, full or people working there.

Again thanks for your pictures, Night.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> @madridhere: I have heard there is a rooftop terrace, but it didn't seem accesible to public. I would have loved to visit though! From what I thought you have to enter the hotel first.
> *All people I asked in Madrid said there are no observation deck in Madrid or other place to see views escept for Faro de Moncloa that were closed.*
> 
> More will come...


For me the best views from Madrid are from the CBA (Círculo de Bellas Artes) in Alcala St. next to Cibeles. You can go up there for 2€ and enjoy this wonderful view (picture taken from me this march) sorry I didn´t manage it to turn it properly... 



Besides the CBA and Melia of Santa Ana you also have the new city hall, which views are wonderful as well, the cafeteria in Corte Inglés of Callao, the terrace of Café de las Letras, the penthouse of Hotel Oscar, or the one in hotel América, the bar which is upside of a hotel next to the congress. All these are great, but I´m sure ther are many more...

By the way, I liked very much your pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Fantastic thread! I love your photos, excellent quality and the places you visited are amazing, one of the best Madrid threads


----------



## emiburni (Dec 25, 2006)

Amazing!!! I've been at Barajas airport and I could see a bit of Madrid's Skyland from there


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for sharing, love the pics and little pieces of history u give us.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the comments and the info about the observation points and others! 
The staff at the hotel didn't know about them, I could have made nice shots from there.  Everyone told me there is no observation deck open to public and that Faro de Moncloa is closed for renovation. But I managed to find the cafeteria in El Corte Ingels (pictures earlier in the thread).


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Parque del Retiro and Jardín Botánico

Park Retiro, or Parque del Buen Retiro, is the large park in the east end of the city center and its green lung. It first it was a royal park, and then only open for the noble until the 19th century. Statues, sculptures, trees growing from the water, a transparant glass palace, a palace dedicated to Velázquez, theaters and a lake filled with pedal boats in front of the large Alfonso XII monument. A lot of beautiful spruces, palms, other trees and flowers can be seen, very different from the vegetation i Scandinavia that we used with. It was partly green, despite we visited in February. The Botanical Garden, Jardin Botánico, is just next to the park.*

Parque del Retiro, the main gate:








Puerta de la Independencia, the northwest gate to Retiro park. It was originally meant to be placed at a palace dedicated to Fernando VII:s wife.








During our visit in February 2011, there was a temporary exhibition with not so beautiful sculptures, meant to symbolize Alhambra and its meeting of cultures. What is the point of using these strong, childish colors?








A fountain near the entrance.
Alfonso XII Monument:








Alfonso XII Monument, or Glorietta. A beautiful monument by the lake, Estanque, where people were driving around in blue pedal boats this beautiful but windy Saturday in February.








The monument was completed in 1922 as a tribute to King Alfronso XII. People are relaxing at the colonnade.
































































Mariano Benlliure designed the statue of the king on his horse.








Fuente de la Alcachofa, the "Artichoke Fountain", was drawn by Ventura Rodriguez. Its granite was taken from Sierra de Guadarrama and the stone from Colmenar.








This monument resembles Egypt with its sfinxes.
Palacio del Cristal:








Palacio de Cristal, modelled after London's Crystal Palace that doesn't exist anymore. Drawn in a shape of a Greek cross by Ricardo Velázquez Bosco.








It is possible to look right through the palace.
















At the time for our visit, there was a sculpture made of laundry baskets, resembling crystal. Crazy but nice!








At the time for our visit, there was a sculpture made of laundry baskets, resembling crystal. Crazy but nice!








A rainbow in the flushing fountain.








These trees are standing in the water! This is the second lake.

















Palacio de Velázquez:








Palacio de Velázquez. Retiro's exhibiton hall, created by Ricardo Velázquez Bosco.








The Lucifer sculptures at the entrance of Palacio de Velázquez.









The south part of the park:
















































El Angel Caido. Probably the world's only monument dedicated to Lucifer.








It was designed by Ricardo Bellver and was unveiled in 1878.








An unusual playground.
















The cherry trees blossom. In February Madrid is like Swedish summer!








Paseo del Duque, leading to the southwest gate.

Around Retiro:








Calle de Alfonso XII.








Calle Claudio Moyano is a hilly promenade that leads down to Plaza del Emperador Carlos V. The right side is filled with small book shops.








Part of Ministerio de Agricultura.








The book shops at Calle Claudio Moyano.








The symbol of Madrid, El Orso y Madrileno, can be seen on every drain. The symbol is also a sculpture on Puerta del Sol.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Real Jardín Botánico:

Jardín Botánico, Madrid's Royal Botanical Gardens, are situated just next to Parque del Retiro and Prado Museum. We had to stress through it to beacuse we had a daytrip to Segovia on our schedule the same day, something we regret since we missed the Segovia trip, because we got the wrong information about the train - both at the hotel and at the station! So it would have been much better to relax in the botanical gardens all the day.
It was inaugurated in 1781. The 3 terraces are according to Juan de Villanueva's drawings. There are many statues of royalties, and the Swedish botanist Carl von Linné.*









The gate to Real Jardín Botánico. You have to pay a small entrance fee.








Museo del Prado seen from the entrance to the gardens.








Carlos III statue.
















The pavilion.
































Some of the palms.
















The Royal Botanical Garden is a very nice place to relax.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

What a very beatuful pics!! I'm enjoying a lot. Thanks Nightsky. But somes corrections, if you dont mind:



Nightsky said:


>


This pic is from Botanical Garden, not Retiro Park.




Nightsky said:


> An unusual playground.


This is the Noria de la Real Fábrica de Porcelana (Wheel of the Royal Porcelain Factory). The factory was destroyed by english army in napoleonics wars.

I hope you could visit the greenhouses into botanical garden. The ancient and the modern greenhouses are very interesting.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> The symbol of Madrid, El Orso y Madrileno, can be seen on every drain. The symbol is also a sculpture on Puerta del Sol.


"El oso y el madroño", the bear and the strawberry tree, "Arbutus unedo".










The sculpture right there is Linneo, Carl Nilsson Linæus, sweedish like you :wink2:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the corrections, I will make changes to my website:
http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Madrid.html

Carl Nilsson Linnæus is more famous as Carl von Linné, at least here in Sweden.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful thread. 

It seems you went to Retiro during the week because there are very few people there...it also has its charm like that. 

These weekends is absolutely full of people...

Thanks again Night.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

You forgot a lot of places like Cerralbo Museum, the new Serrano st. (one of the most important luxury centres in the world), the new Manzanares river or the Campo del Moro gardens, but I know it's impossible to visit all the sights of a city like Madrid (and I don't say that because it's my city ).
If you come back you will have a lot of things to visit, be sure (I could help you).

The pics are really good, you captured the light of Madrid and I admit you captured more places that other tourists.



Nightsky said:


> All people I asked in Madrid said there are no observation deck in Madrid or other place to see views escept for Faro de Moncloa that were closed.


OMG, people is silly.
Some important viewpoints are Palacio de Telecomunicaciones in Cibeles or Círculo de Bellas Artes in Alcala St., there are also a lot of roofs in hotels where you can find a cool (and expensive) bar.
If somebody want to know more places I can send you a list of viewpoints.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

What an interesting mix of architectural styles and you have captured them beautifully :colgate:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! :cheers:

I think it was a Tuesday I was in Parque Retiro.



Pavlemadrid said:


> You forgot a lot of places like Cerralbo Museum, the new Serrano st. (one of the most important luxury centres in the world), the new Manzanares river or the Campo del Moro gardens, but I know it's impossible to visit all the sights of a city like Madrid (and I don't say that because it's my city ).
> If you come back you will have a lot of things to visit, be sure (I could help you).
> 
> The pics are really good, you captured the light of Madrid and I admit you captured more places that other tourists.
> ...


I stayed for only one week and there were so many things to see. On my travels I think it is important to see some non tourist areas as well, rather then see all the museums I (also think it is nice to be outside and enjoy the weather when coming from the cold and grey Sweden). I passed by Cerralbo Museum many times, it was close to our hotel at Plaza de Espana, but I didn't know it was so beautiful inside so we never got inside. 

Yes, like you said I think I saw more then most other tourists.  I like to see many different areas to get an overall feeling for the city. Most backpackers I met only spent a few days in Madrid, to go further to London or Barcelona, that is really way too little time to spend. And they only spend time in tourist areas such as Plaza Mayor and Latina.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> I think so, but only parts of it. You can recognize the buildings, from it earlier in this thread, near Retiro Park and Prado.
> 
> Btw, according to my map (it's the official tourist map) the district on the pics above near Plaza Dali is called Goya. Salamanca is not even on the map. Why is that?


Yes, it's the neighborhood which is between Paseo del Prado and Retiro Park, one of the most beautiful quarters out of the historical centre.
Was Goya in your tourist map? Strange, I didn't know it's a tourist destination. I think it's absurd that Recoletos area and Colón are not part of the tourist map, they're much more interesting (no comparison) that Goya in all senses.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Szeber said:


> Congratulations for this fantastic thread! I am from Madrid but I have liked seeing my own home town through the eyes of a foreigner cause your pictures are great, but in the pictures of the Puerta de Europa you say that José Calvo Sotelo was president of Spain. That's not true, he was a very important politician (he had been Minister of Economy) whose murder began the Spanish Civil War, maybe you have been mistaken because his nephew Leopoldo Calvo Sotelo was effectively President of the Government of Spain.
> 
> I'll give you some interesting pieces of information related to your pictures not very known even by Madrilenian people:
> -the statue of the Fallen Angel at Retiro Park is 666 meters above sea level
> ...


Wow! Thank you for sharing those curious bits of information! Madrid can't cease to amaze me!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Yes, it's the neighborhood which is between Paseo del Prado and Retiro Park, one of the most beautiful quarters out of the historical centre.
> Was Goya in your tourist map? Strange, I didn't know it's a tourist destination. I think it's absurd that Recoletos area and Colón are not part of the tourist map, they're much more interesting (no comparison) that Goya in all senses.


Actually Recoletos and Colón was on the map. I also visited them. I don't think it's a typical tourist map, since it includes large parts outside the center. But it's the one that is free at hotels and hostels.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

@Szeber: Thanks for all this information. I only read that Torre de Madrid was the tallest in Spain, not in Europe.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Calle de O´Donnell and Torre España:*








Torre España. The tallest TV tower of Madrid is situated in the Eastern outskirts. You can also see a church and some residential blocks here at Calle O´Donell. In the background you can see the East end of the city.








Torre España is 231m tall and was built in 1982.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Actually Recoletos and Colón was on the map. I also visited them. I don't think it's a typical tourist map, since it includes large parts outside the center. But it's the one that is free at hotels and hostels.


When I say "Recoletos" I don't talk about "Paseo de Recoletos", I talk about the neighborhood, Recoletos (Serrano st., Jorge Juan st., Ortega y Gasset st., etc.)
Goya is also part of the center, but it's not part of the historical center (I understood what you said).


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Reminds me of Milan. Both cities lack large water courses and each has a mix of old beauty, palaces, parks, cathedrals, plazas, and, modern buildings with countless ugly modern apartment block suburbs surrounding their respective centres. Only difference is that Madrid is more art-deco orientated and has wider streets and plazas, while Milan is older and retains more uniformity in its classic architectural styles as well as having narrower streets. 

Milan and Madrid, very similar cities that both mix the old and new to achieve a fantastic balance.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jaw-dropping pictures Nightsky i will be there on 14th this month, i have not booked hotel room yet as i am not quite sure which location would be closer from the city centre. Is Madrid Metro easy to use and do you think i will be fine if i don't understand/speak any Spanish word? I am a bit scared to travel alone to a foreign country hno:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Hahaha, oh don´t worry boy, people is kind even if they don´t understand you.

Ask to young people, it´s more easy that they speak English.

How much money do you want to spend in the hotel?

Tube is very easy, cheap and good.

10 trips: 9,30 euros.

So you don´t need to be exactly in the center...


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:applause:


----------

